# Bumper Boy Product Ides/Suggestion



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

After realizing that I forgot to charge my Bumperboys for training later today I lugged them into work - got some strange looks from the co-workers. I was thinking how nice it is with my Pro Controls to just pull them of the GU wingers and plug them in. So my question is why can't BB do something similiar so we don't have to lug the entire unit in to the house to charge? Also with their charger the length is way too short and a pain in the butt to try and charge two wingers at once!

So you BB reps out there can you put a bug in their ear?!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Laniee,

All you would have to do is remove the 2 nuts that hold the receiver to the frame, and unplug the speaker and the wiring harness, and carry the receiver inside. Then plug into the charger.
I charge 3 4 shooters at one time and never had a problem getting the receivers close enough to the outlet. Same for my 2 Derby Doubles.

I believe it would soon become a pain to remove the nuts holding the receiver to the frame, recharge the receivers, and then reattach the receivers to the frame. Wing nuts on the back of the receivers would speed up the removal and reattachment of the receivers. But it's a tight area to work in.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> Laniee,
> 
> All you would have to do is remove the 2 nuts that hold the receiver to the frame, and unplug the speaker and the wiring harness, and carry the receiver inside. Then plug into the charger.
> I charge 3 4 shooters at one time and never had a problem getting the receivers close enough to the outlet. Same for my 2 Derby Doubles.
> ...


That's my point, yea I could do it that way, but isn't there an easier way? I'm almost considering taking them off and using velcro like I do for my Pro Controls. 

Maybe i'm just being a pain in the butt?

Lainee, flash and bullet


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Using velcro, I might be concerned about too much shock to the receiver unit when it's fired. Then again, the receiver should be mounted loosely, so if you did that it may not be a concern.
Whatever works! :lol:


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

A 12 volt charger would be great. Charge them while on the truck. A solar panel on top the receiver head would work as well to keep charge up in the field.


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

I have an AC power inverter that I can plug into the 12V DC outlet in my car (cig lighter). $20 at walmart, If the BB are completely dead, they will charge up enough to use for the day by the time I get to the training grounds (about 45min ride)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

rjouben said:


> I have an AC power inverter that I can plug into the 12V DC outlet in my car (cig lighter). $20 at walmart, If the BB are completely dead, they will charge up enough to use for the day by the time I get to the training grounds (about 45min ride)


Me too - nice to have, can charge ecollar, Pro Controls, ect. But BB's are a little hard since the cord is so short on the charger provided.

Lainee


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> That's my point, yea I could do it that way, but isn't there an easier way? I'm almost considering taking them off and using velcro like I do for my Pro Controls.


Lainee,

Is the dual lock working out ok for you?

Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> Lainee,
> 
> Is the dual lock working out ok for you?
> 
> Jeff


Works great! Except when I put the recievers in my tote bag and they attach themselves to it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks again!

Lainee


----------

